# 575                                                      Closed!



## Firesquids

Tips in IGB/tbt very much appreciated!
DIYs by the gate are free to take if you need them!
Thread will be open for the next 7 hours or so from the time of this post.​


----------



## Sasey

Hey there! May I come sell? Will tip tbt.


----------



## Firesquids

Sasey said:


> Hey there! May I come sell? Will tip tbt.


Heya code's at the top of the thread for you


----------



## HermitBear

Hello can I visit, please?


----------



## Firesquids

HermitBear said:


> Hello can I visit, please?


Dodo's up top for you!


----------



## Sidney

Hey! I would love to come visit ^^


----------



## Firesquids

Sidney said:


> Hey! I would love to come visit ^^


dodos at the top of the thread for you now


----------



## 22lexi

hi! may i please visit?


----------



## Firesquids

22lexi said:


> hi! may i please visit?


Sure thing, dodo's up top for you now!


----------



## GiantPanda

Can I visit? Are multiple visits allowed?


----------



## Firesquids

GiantPanda said:


> Can I visit? Are multiple visits allowed?


yep! come on down, dodo's at the top of the thread for you now


----------



## 22lexi

Firesquids said:


> Sure thing, dodo's up top for you now!


I'll be about 5 minutes!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Hi! May I please come by for 2 trips please?  I'll tip in IGB


----------



## BluebearL

I'd love to pop by, just bought some turnips. I'll tip some tbt- will need 1 trip only.


----------



## Firesquids

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Hi! May I please come by for 2 trips please?  I'll tip in IGB





BluebearL said:


> I'd love to pop by, just bought some turnips. I'll tip some tbt- will need 1 trip only.


Dodo's up top for you guys


----------



## Demeter_Deme

May I come for a trip? I can bring a tip, of course.


----------



## Firesquids

Demeter_Deme said:


> May I come for a trip? I can bring a tip, of course.


Sure thing, come on by, dodo's up top for you


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Firesquids said:


> Dodo's up top for you guys


Thank you  I'll head over now!


----------



## BluebearL

Firesquids said:


> Sure thing, come on by, dodo's up top for you


Actually, if it is okay- I would love to do one more round. I am igb broke atm. I will tip again ofc.


----------



## Firesquids

BluebearL said:


> Actually, if it is okay- I would love to do one more round. I am igb broke atm. I will tip again ofc.


haha I feel it, yeah you can come back 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2021


Wow thanks for the Jelly, you didn't have to do that!


----------



## GiantPanda

Hi! Sorry for the wait, had to do something irl. Could I get a dodo code again?


----------



## Firesquids

GiantPanda said:


> Hi! Sorry for the wait, had to do something irl. Could I get a dodo code again?


No worries, dodo's up, only about 30 minutes left!


----------



## GiantPanda

Thanks!


----------

